# Logos Pre-Pubs



## Hippo (Jun 23, 2008)

I love my new Logos, its an amazing tool. I only wish I had listened to the learned counsel on this borad and stopped buying books earlier. I especially value how commentaries can be searched and compared in real time with all the cross references available at the click of the mouse.

I have put myself down for a large number of pre-pubs and when I look at the progress of these projects the status is either "gathering interest" or "under contract".

the website explains "gathering interest" but is silent on what "under contract" means. Is this the stage before or after gathering interest i.e. development has been approved and production is under way or is it before interest has even been gauged?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 23, 2008)

Gathering interest means one of two things with Logos:
1. They are "gathering interest" to see if there are enough people to buy the product if they produce it.
2. They are negotiating with the publisher. When they had Barth's _Church Dogmatics _on pre-pub, it was in the "gathering interest" mode for more than a year, even after the little meter showed sufficient interest.

"Under contract" generally is a pretty quick step from production (depending upon the difficulty of the book and the place in the que). They have inked an agreement with the publisher, have set about imbedding all of the fancy hyperlinks into the document (if it is of recent origin) or even scanning, digitizing, and proofing an out of date book prior to adding the hyperlinks. Currently, ten of my pre-pubs is under contract and four are gathering interest.


----------



## Hippo (Jun 23, 2008)

That makes sense, thank you for taking the time to explain this to me. 

I also notice that the pre-pub prices do go up, Warfield has just gone up from $100 to $130 on pre-pub. It does pay to get your order in early as it can always be cancelled. 

The problem is that if these under contract projects finish too soon I will have to pay for the product, and times are hard (purely due to extravagent spending) in the Pettit household.


----------

